
Go will be the server language of the future - sdomino
https://medium.com/@kevalpatel2106/why-should-you-learn-go-f607681fad65#.1f403ge8j
======
awinter-py
I've spent the last 2 months on a from-scratch dev project with parts in C,
C++, rust, go and python.

Comparing C to C++ gave me the most insight on what & where golang is. Writing
C code forces you to spend your time rewriting parts of C++ every time you try
to do anything. The C++ typesystem has features that have penetrated the C++
compiler ecosystem (clang/msvc/g++ et al) because they matter to devs.

Go feels like C in this respect. The 'empty interface approach' to
polymorphism is the worst. Compare this to the 1970s approach to polymorphism
in C, struct sockaddr_in. Go feels the same except there's a greater carpal
tunnel risk from typing braces and parens everywhere.

Operating generically on typed collections in go often means using the reflect
package. go:generate is 1000x worse than the C preprocessor. Yikes.

the most impressive go project I've seen is grumpy, google's in-house port of
python to the golang runtime. It makes a serious case for the go garbage
collection being best in class. The rest of the language isn't there yet.

